# Why no red leather seats available??



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

What gives?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (RoadsterGrrl)*

This was the popular interior color, alot of the Europeans ordered the red interior. 
Hopefully next year will have that color available here in the U.S.


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (gizmopop)*

We are told by June enxt year we will see the red Interior......


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (tjweiland)*

Vw's official take is that the supplier producing the red nappa leather seats for the Eos is running at full capacity producing for Europe alone. While the red leather does look rad, every second Eos I've seen here in Germany is Reflex Silver/Red Leather (ok, I'm exagerating a bit, but it does seem to be one of the most popular color combos), so it might be true.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (JML)*

Yeah - "Nappa" appears to be key. Not only is red leather not available in the US, but neither is any other "Nappa" leather. Since red only comes in Nappa for the EOS it would have been an anomoly to offer red non-Nappa here. Sounds like the 2008 model year will allow US customers to also order Nappa leather though it may be limited to "special editions." At that time expect to see red Nappa as an option or as incorporated into a special edition.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (northvw)*

True about the nappa leather....which is the reason I'm hoping my '06 Touareg lasts a long time. I have the silver/teak nappa interior and it's my understanding it's no longer offered in the '07s.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (irbrenda)*

Red Cow Shortage, just kidding


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (jaxJetta1.8t)*

It is true, I checked out the US configurator and you guys only get the Vienna Leather. The soft Nappa (which come in the same colors like the Vienna plus the RED) is not an option for America. I personally chose the Vienna because I hope it is heavy duty compared to the Nappa, on which fine scratches will be visible.


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (Speedster356)*

Nappa leather doesn't scratch. At least it hasn't in my Touareg, which has seen some genuine off-road use. If anything, the Nappa leather looks better after two years and 20K miles than my Jetta's presumably lower-grade leather at the same period. 
I suspect the reason we in the US can't get Nappa on the Eos or the 2007 Touareg is VVoA's decision to re-emphasize value. The highest level options will be reserved for Audi. Not sure I completely agree with the philosophy. I understand the corporate need to segment the market and certainly appreciate lower prices. However if an option is available in another market, a buyer who is willing to pay for it should be able to order it.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (markedcw)*

The VW website is notoriously neglected and incorrect so I'll post the most up to date information I have.
As of 8/8/2006, the Eos sport seats are scheduled to be Napa, and the luxury(comfort) seats are scheduled to be Vienna. The data printed in red indicates a recent update, which means the seat leather information has been updated since the publish date of 7/17/06.
I have not seen an updated option list beyond this. It is possible that all early producion US spec cars have the cheaper Vienna leather, and cars built after 8/8/06 with the sport pak are updated with Napa leather to conform to the updated feature schedule. At this point you'd have to check the build date on the car, and be able to identify Vienna from Napa on sight. At any rate, here's the Napa and Vienna information for US spec cars in black and white.








In fact if you check the VW USA website, their pdf spec cheet reads the same way too (they just have not added the 3.2 specs that I have). Click "download Eos Specs" just below the large yellow box. Word to the wise, get the sport package.
http://www.vw.com/eos/features_ext.html 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:16 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_...a lot of the Europeans ordered the red interior...

Yep...
*European Eos*

*...but, be warned, it is a real 'lipstick' red.*



_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:44 AM 10-15-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
Anything else you can tell us why you believe the Sport Package is the way to go? 

The sport package having the higher grade Napa leather is the only "sleeper" feature that's not widely known...and was worth pointing out. I think that's what you're asking, the rest below is personal preference...so here goes.
I would also think luxury pak buyers are getting the DSG, but the sport pack has the paddles on the steering wheel which are not just for racing. I go to state parks that often have alot of very steep hilly terrain, and I prefer to sometimes manually run the transmission in those high grade conditions instead of having the transmission countunally hunt for the proper gear and the paddles are easier and cooler than the +/- gate.
You also loose the wood trim with the sport pak. That thin wood trim may not crack the first year or 2, but its going to. Metal trim is much more durable.
Then there's the back end of the deal. I think sport package cars will be more highly sought after, sell faster, and can be priced slightly higher as used.
Finally 2.0T sport pak cars, not only get the suspension upgrades in the way of firmer struts and larger diameter anti-sway bars, but will be slightly lower if ordered with the regular 17" wheels, and those new Azuro 17s are pretty nice. Since FWD cars tend to understeer badly in emergency situations, I view the sport suspension as a safety enhancement.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ It is possible that all early production US spec cars have the _*cheaper Vienna leather*, _and cars built after 8/8/06 with the sport pack are updated with Nappa leather

Uh, I'm not so sure I would call the Vienna leather 'cheaper'. In fact, if anything, it's probably a better choice for a convertible car, simply because it is more durable and easier to clean.
Phaetons shipped with two types of leather in them - Vienna as basic, and (optionally) a 'Sensitive' leather that was softer. It is impossible to tell the difference between the two of them unless you get really close (within a couple of feet) and observe that the Vienna has a slight grain to it, and the 'Sensitive' is smooth.
I have the Sensitive leather in my car, and wish that I had the Vienna instead. Quite a few other Phaeton owners have made the same comment - the Vienna looks exactly the same as the premium leather, but because it is easier to keep clean, it's by far the more practical choice. If you spill something on the Sensitive leather, you are toast... if you spill something on the Vienna leather, you just wipe it off.
Michael


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The sport package having the higher grade Napa leather is the only "sleeper" feature that's not widely known...and was worth pointing out. I think that's what you're asking, the rest below is personal preference...so here goes.
I would also think luxury pak buyers are getting the DSG, but the sport pack has the paddles on the steering wheel which are not just for racing. I go to state parks that often have alot of very steep hilly terrain, and I prefer to sometimes manually run the transmission in those high grade conditions instead of having the transmission countunally hunt for the proper gear and the paddles are easier and cooler than the +/- gate.
You also loose the wood trim with the sport pak. That thin wood trim may not crack the first year or 2, but its going to. Metal trim is much more durable.
Then there's the back end of the deal. I think sport package cars will be more highly sought after, sell faster, and can be priced slightly higher as used.
Finally 2.0T sport pak cars, not only get the suspension upgrades in the way of firmer struts and larger diameter anti-sway bars, but will be slightly lower if ordered with the regular 17" wheels, and those new Azuro 17s are pretty nice. Since FWD cars tend to understeer badly in emergency situations, I view the sport suspension as a safety enhancement.

Tks for your reply. The last paragraph doesn't work for me since i'm getting the V6 version though.


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
You also loose the wood trim with the sport pak. That thin wood trim may not crack the first year or 2, but its going to. Metal trim is much more durable.


Your analysis of wood vs. metal trim doesn't match my real world experience. The wood trim in both my Jetta and Touareg remains perfect after six and two years, respectively. The aluminum trim in the Touareg though has suffered a number of tiny dimples in places. Specifically on the doors where the seat belt buckles hit it when released suddenly by inattentive passengers. 
That said, both are just decorative. I wouldn't let the presence or absence of either sway my decision. The suspension, shift paddles and seat designs seem much more significant.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Why no red leather seats available?? (markedcw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markedcw* »_
Your analysis of wood vs. metal trim doesn't match my real world experience. The wood trim in both my Jetta and Touareg remains perfect after six and two years, respectively. The aluminum trim in the Touareg though has suffered a number of tiny dimples in places. Specifically on the doors where the seat belt buckles hit it when released suddenly by inattentive passengers. 

That is exactly my experience as far as the aluminum trim, and same vehicles. My first Touareg ('04) had a dimple in the aluminum trim from Day One. I was very careful from that point forward with the seatbelts and carefully watched my passengers!
My second Touareg ('06) is perfect though all around. 
My Jetta had wood trim and was still perfect after 4 years. My first Touareg had several wood trim pieces crack within the first 18 months but was quickly replaced by the dealer. Nothing on the second Touareg so far!
As far as the nappa leather, I have had the nappa in both Touaregs. On the first one, the nappa leather started to peel on the side of the driver's seat! 
On my second Touareg, I have TEAK (the brownish color) nappa leather with silver exterior. It definitely makes a statement!
I hated the combo when I saw it 3 years ago, and grew to absolutely love it the second time around! It's a Love/Hate decision!!



_Modified by irbrenda at 6:55 AM 10-18-2006_


----------

